#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Διατίθεται για στελέχωση πτυχίο ΜΕΛ Γ΄ Γεωτεχνικά

## kostasgri

Διατίθεται Μελετητικό Πτυχίο Γ' τάξης ΜΕΛ στην κατηγορία Νο 21 (Γεωτεχνικές Έρευνες και Μελέτες) καθώς και Α' τάξης στην κατηγορία Νο 27 για συνεργασία ή στελέχωση εταιρείας. Τηλ. 69********

----------

